# QLD Rossko's maiden voyage palmy



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys. Took my brother to palmy this morning for his maiden voyage with his brand new profiaha 525. Met a few of the lads on the beach and we launched without incident. Got out the back and setup and off we went to the reef I didn't quite make it before my bait was monstered played the fish out and landed my pb Spanish mackerel and mackerel season opener120cm and 9.5kg. Caught up with my bro and he had a fish in the hatch a nice little spotty we continued trolling and everytime I passed my bro he had another fish in the hatch talk about an arsey bastard haha. Called it a day around 8 as we both had plenty of fish. I trolled back and got a small hit again which turned into another Spanish yeha this one went 95cm. I got in through the surf without any troubles but Rossko got smashed haha. What a great morning to be out can't wait for next weekend. 
Cheers jay.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to hear the Ross did so well on his maiden voyage.

Great stuff guys. Well Done.

PS well done on the PB Jay - Well deserved.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Great catch , nice job boy's

Cheers


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words lads. Dennis, Ross is stoked with his ski and he did well in the tricky conditions this morning. Something interesting worth pointing out is when he got smashed in the surf his hatch lid came undone something I havnt experienced before nor have I heard of it happening. I am happy with my fish I only hope I have a repeat performance next weekend. 
Cheers jay


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

jayman said:


> Thanks for the kind words lads. Dennis, Ross is stoked with his ski and he did well in the tricky conditions this morning. Something interesting worth pointing out is when he got smashed in the surf his hatch lid came undone something I havnt experienced before nor have I heard of it happening. I am happy with my fish I only hope I have a repeat performance next weekend.
> Cheers jay


I will have a chat to him to ensure that he is clipping it closed correctly. Need to make sure it is locked properly in place. I think I have a video on youtube showing how it should be clipped... as a lot of people get it wrong when starting out - will send it to him.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Quite possible that it was latched incorrectly. I'm interested in seeing this clip too if u can post it up.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

jayman said:


> Quite possible that it was latched incorrectly. I'm interested in seeing this clip too if u can post it up.


Pm sent with link


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> Nice work lads! Was good to see you out there with the new skis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on rod he knows better now haha. How did you go?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's what you're both talking about! Was a few bombs this morn and the conditions were very messy at the reef. There are a few bigger spanish around out there too. Congrats guys it certainly would have made the drive from brisi worthwhile. Pretty funny you calling your bro arsey with 3 spots, while you landed 2 spanish. A bag like that could win the comp next weekend.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> That's what you're both talking about! Was a few bombs this morn and the conditions were very messy at the reef. There are a few bigger spanish around out there too. Congrats guys it certainly would have made the drive from brisi worthwhile. Pretty funny you calling your bro arsey with 3 spots, while you landed 2 spanish. A bag like that could win the comp next weekend.


He did well for his first trip to palmy. Good times for sure


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Jayman and Rossko.

Amazing result!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great way for Rossko to break in the new yak and had a big smile on his face   and the Jayman had a bit of mojo as well today 8) it was a bit rough out there but when you catch fish it makes it all worth while. Look forward to seeing you both next weekend.
Cheers
Ant


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic fish guys well done. Bruus and I will be making our first foray into palmy army territory tomorrow morning along with half of S.E.Q I am sure.

Goal is to get out, not get run over and get back in.

Mind you a mac of any type would be welcome in the hatch!


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck to the guys going tomorrow. It seemed fairly quiet out there I didn't see any bustups and no real concentrations of birds working. Wasn't that many boats out either which was pleasant.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

What a good sesh. Fish galore. Well done.

I went for a late arvo paddle a little further south today. Hooked up on the way in and played it to the yak thinkin it was a bonito. As it got close enough to see it was a spot I dropped it. Spewing


----------

